# Is Vicks Vapour Rub ok for babies?



## monkeybum

I have read so many things that say Vicks should not be used for babies. However, my 8 month old has had a wet hacky wheezing cough for 6 days. He was sent to the ER Sunday by the walk-in doc who said he heard something in his lungs, but the ER doc said it is mild RSV and sent us home (no treatment). I've been running the warm mist humidifier at night with some Eucalyptus oil in the chamber, and breastfeeding as much as possible.

He is happy and playful and pretty normal except for the faint wheezing sound and occasional wet hacky cough. The ER doc had told me that if the little bit of skin on his neck (under his adams apple) pulls in when he breaths and/or he is breathing faster than 50 breaths per minute to bring him back. So this morning, the little place on his neck is pulling in slightly and he is breathing about 48 beats per minute (but this is while he is jumping around trying to chase his older brother and daddy).

So, I don't want to race back to the ER, but I don't want to miss something either...so back I go to the walk-in. The doc there says that it is RSV, and that the only thing that will kill RSV is Vicks in steaming water,







: and to breath it in with a towel over babes head. Don't know if this is a good idea or not.

The pharmacist said she thinks it's a bad idea, but can't tell me to go against the doc. The chiropractor (who he saw yesterday) said she could hear a little wheezing in his lungs but that he sounded fine.

Other moms are swearing that if you put Vicks on his feet, then socks before bed his cough will be gone in the morning...







: Should I use Vicks at all????

Kathy


----------



## ahdoula

IF I was going to use that "type" of thing, I would use one of the newer sticky patches that go onto the PJ's and release vapor. Or I'd use a shower vapor tablet and shower with lo. But wouldn't use it on the skin.


----------



## lindsayjean

They have vicks baby rub for under age 2 (or 1 can't remember)


----------



## josybear

i've used it for both my babies from really young ages, but not on their skin. i swaddled them so they couldn't move their arms then rubbed a bunch of it into a cloth and left it under the face so they were inhaling it but it didn't actually touch them. it worked really well for both boys. also saline drops in the nose.

when baby is old enough to take a bottle, tea made from parsley is a good antihistamine.


----------



## dawn1221

It gave DD a rash (along with all the other typical baby products people use).

A couple of drops of eucalyptus oil on the humidifier should work.


----------



## addiemom'07

We've been using the Vick's Vapor Steam product in DD's humidifier. It makes her room smell like Vick's and helps her breathe at night without having to put the gel on her skin or even near her.


----------



## paradoxia13

We used the Vicks Baby for my son when he had a cold some months ago, it worked great, and we had no problems with it.

~h


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice

We use the baby vicks, have since he was very small - out of shear neccesity. We have a very dry house. We rub a small amount into his chest well. I've also used the waterless humidifiers, the ones that plug into the outlets, they are nice too. We also run the warm mist humidifier. I personally found the cool mist ones virtually useless. Trust me, I tried every single one at target over several months, and returned them all in favor of a warm mist.


----------



## MiamiMami

I've used the baby rub on my breasts (just above the areola) so he can breath it in while nursing. It seemed to help a bit.


----------



## Sheal

It has camphor in it which is extremely toxic to both adults and children but particularly children and infants. Camphor is a poison...I wouldn't use it on children that are not age specified on the instructions and even at that I'd probably use the patches that go on the pj's as a last resort or use a vaporizor instead (hot vaporizor as opposed to cold air one). A little bit of eucalyptus oil (may a drop or two) in the vaporizor resivoir and that's it.

Sheal


----------



## mommajb

I think it can burn the skin. The baby rub is much gentler, may still work but may be missing the ingredient your doc was looking for. In short, I am no help but might try the baby rub. It has a pink lid and contains *petroleum*, fragrance, aloe extract, eucalyptus oil, lavender oil, and rosemary oil. No camphor or menthol.


----------



## BlueIrises

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkeybum* 
I have read so many things that say Vicks should not be used for babies. However, my 8 month old has had a wet hacky wheezing cough for 6 days. He was sent to the ER Sunday by the walk-in doc who said he heard something in his lungs, but the ER doc said it is mild RSV and sent us home (no treatment). I've been running the warm mist humidifier at night with some Eucalyptus oil in the chamber, and breastfeeding as much as possible.

He is happy and playful and pretty normal except for the faint wheezing sound and occasional wet hacky cough. The ER doc had told me that if the little bit of skin on his neck (under his adams apple) pulls in when he breaths and/or he is breathing faster than 50 breaths per minute to bring him back. So this morning, the little place on his neck is pulling in slightly and he is breathing about 48 beats per minute (but this is while he is jumping around trying to chase his older brother and daddy).

So, I don't want to race back to the ER, but I don't want to miss something either...so back I go to the walk-in. The doc there says that it is RSV, and that the only thing that will kill RSV is Vicks in steaming water,







: and to breath it in with a towel over babes head. Don't know if this is a good idea or not.

The pharmacist said she thinks it's a bad idea, but can't tell me to go against the doc. The chiropractor (who he saw yesterday) said she could hear a little wheezing in his lungs but that he sounded fine.

Other moms are swearing that if you put Vicks on his feet, then socks before bed his cough will be gone in the morning...







: Should I use Vicks at all????

Kathy

My son had his first cold and it was awful last month. He had just turned 11m. His lungs were clear but he was so congested and had difficulty breathing. We used a humidifier and put the vapor oils in it...I bought those plug in vapor things that release a vapor smell...and during week three of his cold we bought the baby vapor rub...we had the hardest time getting saline up his nose...then he got a 103 fever which lasted 4 days...after our 5th trip to the doctor, we finally got something that helped...a nebulizer...HOWEVER, we were given saline capsules to put in it instead of whatever meds normally goes in...with the saline we could use it as often as we needed...it was super easy and he actually didn't mind it...and it was way easier to use then running the shower...plus we could easily use it in the middle of the night even if he wasn't fully awake...we just pointed the steam at his nose...

It is worth looking into...


----------



## HypnoMama

Northern essence makes a natural Vapor rub http://www.northernessence.com/catalog.php?item=84

Im not sure if it has camphor on it or not but they say it can be used on the nostril area of babes 3 months and up.


----------



## Julian's Momma

ON THE FEET!?!?!

I was wondering this same thing too lately, still not sure if I would use it.... but...if you do....

I read somewhere recently about putting it on your children's feet! The author claimed that it gave her son the best nights sleep and eliminated a real nasty cough so he could get some rest.

She said if you rub garlic on your feet you will be able to taste it in 20 minutes or so. Your skin will absorb anything so quickly, and I suppose the feet is just an easier, less messy, less obtrusive way to go!


----------



## CanBoo

We use the sniffles. (Vaporub gives DH migraines...)
http://www.dimpleskinsnaturals.com/products.htm
Love it.


----------

